# De La Rue Printworks, High Wycombe Oct '11



## mookster (Oct 11, 2011)

I know what you're thinking, 'oh god another report when will they end' but I can promise you this is my last report for a while! I'll let the industrial forum rest for a bit now I think as I have put quite a few up...but I need to clear this backlog.

A day or so after I got back from the roadtrip I was invited out with Landie Man and one site we managed to crack which is almost on my doorstep was this - I can't believe I'd never done it before, I'd known about it but always assumed due to the lack of reports for a couple of years it was sealed or demolished but me and Landie rocked up, and had a brilliant time! The place is massive, way bigger than it looks from the outside and a maze inside of factory floors, corridors, mishmashed additions built into bigger rooms and other 'improvements'.

A bit of history first (thanks Wiki)



> Harrison and Sons Limited was a major worldwide engraver and printer of Postage stamps and Banknotes.
> 
> The company was established in 1750 by Thomas Harrison and it obtained its first Post Office contract in 1881. The company won the contract to print the single colour United Kingdom Edward VII stamps in 1911 after the Post Office decided not to renew its contract with De La Rue. Initially, using printing machines manufactured by Timsons of Kettering it went on to produce most of the British stamps over the 60 year period from the 1930s until the 1990s, including the first UK stamp using the photogravure method in 1934 and the first photogravure commemoratives in 1935 for the Silver Jubilee of King George V. The first UK Christmas issue in 1966, on the specially designed Jumelle press, was also printed at Harrison and Sons. They printed their last British commemorative issue, referred to as ‘Queen’s Beasts’ issue, in 1998. The stamps actually being printed one year before they were issued to the public.
> 
> ...



It's a weird mix of serious chav damage and lovely natural decay, some rooms are full of things and others are largely empty, and it reminded me of the Ford Foundry in that a large amount of it has been ripped out and left in the actual factory although it doesn't appear a lot has changed since the last reports around 2009. The highlights had to be the store room full of acetate slides and the 2 massive secure storage rooms which although empty were properly cavernous spaces.

























-




-






One of the two enormous secure rooms











The best corridor I have seen for a long, long time





























-











The second enormous store room, this photo doesn't do justice just how massive the space is...











We spent ages searching for the boiler house and finally found it nestled right next to security's hut.





















All in all, the biggest urbex surprise of the year for me.

Loads more photos here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157627873017244/


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeh its a bit Bizarre at time whats sometimes left untouched ?, but nice mate


----------



## mookster (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers I need to get back at some point because we didn't do the office block which apparently has great rooftop views of the whole factory


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice find Mookster,you been a busy lad of late eh..was gonna suggest a return to Heyford but you seem too busy!


----------



## mookster (Oct 12, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Nice find Mookster,you been a busy lad of late eh..was gonna suggest a return to Heyford but you seem too busy!



Thanks

That's still on the list for somewhen, I'd love to see the Commissioned Officers Club building!


----------



## mookster (Nov 12, 2011)

Went back with Flubs today as had a few hours to kill, spent most of my time properly rooting through the acetate slides seeing what I could find.





























































:thumb


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 13, 2011)

More Mookster magic! Keep it coming, no time off now my boyyyyyyyy!


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

**

Woah!! Awesome photos !!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 21, 2011)

If anyone is going down soon please give us a shout, it's on my list


----------



## mookster (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers guys and girl!



TeeJF said:


> More Mookster magic! Keep it coming, no time off now my boyyyyyyyy!



Got a few interesting things lined up (hopefully!) so watch this space...


----------



## John_D (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting that I was working for a press controls company back in the 1970's and I'm sure I visited Harrisons with one of our company directors in about 1979 to talk about lazer gravure printing. If I remember correctly they also used to print airline ticket books there. Security was very tight and no 'print samples' were allowed


----------



## Ratters (Nov 23, 2011)

Excellent thread/photos


----------



## mookster (Nov 24, 2011)

Apparently demolition work is just about to commence on the site, so if you wanna see it, go soon!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2011)

You should write for the High Wycombe tourist board, you've sold it to me! 
Wonderfully sharp pics of what looks like an epic explore, loving the corridor porn!


----------



## KingRat (Nov 24, 2011)

I lived in Wycombe for 5 years can't believe I missed this !!!!
Thanks for sharing all the same, as above, cracking images.
Is the ski slope back in operation yet do you know?


----------

